# clear Roof panels



## scott70 (Feb 22, 2011)

I am going to put a new roof on my breeding loft the reason for this is there is not a lot of light that gets in to the loft my question is should I use all clear panels or should I go every other one dark light panels. the loft its self is 18 feet long and 8 feet wide divided in to 3 sections 2 stock pens on each end and a main breeding room in the middle thanks for the help


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

I have a clear roof loft and a tin roof loft, the clear one gets a lot warmer but my climate is reasonably cold so this is a good thing. I like the light it lets in, either way would be good, I think the safest option would be half and half, get the best of both that way.


----------



## scott70 (Feb 22, 2011)

*thanks*

it is cold here in Michigan so I agree on that thanks Sir


----------



## switchbackmat69 (Mar 31, 2012)

if your roof has a peak you can run a clear ridge cap down it like they did on my pole shed, by the sounds of it that would be around 1/3 of the roof, it would be just as strong as a steel roof, depending on your air flow needs you could run corigated ridge venting like on a house down it too.


----------



## scott70 (Feb 22, 2011)

*switch*

no there is no ridge to the roof it is off the back of my garage so the air flow is still going to have to be done by the main fans


----------



## switchbackmat69 (Mar 31, 2012)

kinda a bad deal in a way, the new one I'm building is going to go on top of a 16 ice house frame, this way I can lower it to the ground in the winter via hydraulics and raise it up in the sumer or set it anyplace in between, and then I'm running a ridge down the center with a 4 slope roof. kinda a cool setup, just got the frame and studded walls right now but I'm working on it


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

scott70 said:


> I am going to put a new roof on my breeding loft the reason for this is there is not a lot of light that gets in to the loft my question is should I use all clear panels or should I go every other one dark light panels. the loft its self is 18 feet long and 8 feet wide divided in to 3 sections 2 stock pens on each end and a main breeding room in the middle thanks for the help


use the opaque ones, they filter the light so it is not as strong as a clear panel but let light in. been happy with mine.


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

i did a 10X10 with two Opaque ones outta 5 white ones and there is a ton of light in there .... you could do one per section ....


----------



## scott70 (Feb 22, 2011)

*Tyler Bro*

you dont have any pics do you Tyler Bro of the loft


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

there is some pics in my file under Loft for a Friend ... it looks like we only used one clear .... and whites so i miss spoke


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

and if your worried about air flow look at the top of the loft see where theres a gap thats to allow air to flow in the loft ... then in winter we have two strips that flip up inside to cover it ..... OHIO weather


----------



## scott70 (Feb 22, 2011)

*thank*

thank you sir for the pic


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

hope it helps .... if all fails then home depot has Solar rope lights that will make your loft okay at night ..... may need two for a longer than 6 foot one


----------



## scott70 (Feb 22, 2011)

*lighting*

Yes it helped a lot to see how much light is let in my loft does not get much light in the windows do to the area it is in so the roof panels is the way to go the bad part is the loft is less then a year old and has a brand new roof on it what a waste to tear it all back off but the birds will do a lot better in the sun light so it will be well worth it


----------



## korge7 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Clear Roof*

Im love mine. With this type of roof ventelation is needed.


----------



## scott70 (Feb 22, 2011)

*great pics*

Thanks Korge 7 thanks for the pics I will have a lot of air flow in the loft and here in Michigan it get really cold so the extra heat from the sun will be a great help in the early breeding season


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

I like the clear panels.


----------



## scott70 (Feb 22, 2011)

*Nancy Bird*

Thank you very much for the info I am ordering my panels this week


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

homedepot may
have then in stock


----------

